# VIDEO GUIDE - Installing and Hardwiring a Dashcam - NO BATTERY WARNINGS OR CUTOFF



## Boosted Autos (Dec 19, 2016)

Installing a dashcam can seem rather daunting, but it's actually a relatively straight forward DIY project if you take your time.

Modern cars, especially European cars have features which monitor battery load when the car is off and can either cut power, or throw error messages when a dashcam is hard wired in parking mode, in this video I'll show you how to work around this.

You'll also learn how to conceal all the wiring neatly so nothing is visible inside the cabin.

The car in the video is a BMW M240i, but the process is the same for all current BMWs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuTs9oD64Dc


----------



## Rebound (Apr 29, 2017)

This is a very nice video. 
He said he'd explain how to avoid triggering a computer fault when current is drawn during power off. Not sure he did that, except in the setup where he configured the cam to power off ic voltage hits 12V. 

Another item that concerns me is where the wire passes from the windshield headliner across the A-pillar. There is a curtain airbag there. When I did a similar install on a Prius, I removed the A pillar trim and ran the wire underneath the airbag, so that it could safely deploy. I don't know if this is a problem with this install, but we should investigate.


----------



## Boosted Autos (Dec 19, 2016)

Rebound said:


> This is a very nice video.
> He said he'd explain how to avoid triggering a computer fault when current is drawn during power off. Not sure he did that, except in the setup where he configured the cam to power off ic voltage hits 12V.
> 
> Another item that concerns me is where the wire passes from the windshield headliner across the A-pillar. There is a curtain airbag there. When I did a similar install on a Prius, I removed the A pillar trim and ran the wire underneath the airbag, so that it could safely deploy. I don't know if this is a problem with this install, but we should investigate.


The wiring was clearly explained and done in such a way to avoid issues with throwing errors by wiring directly to the battery for always in power and bypassing the battery control module.

The airbag sits in front of where the cable is from my investigation.


----------



## Rebound (Apr 29, 2017)

Boosted Autos said:


> The wiring was clearly explained and done in such a way to avoid issues with throwing errors by wiring directly to the battery for always in power and bypassing the battery control module.


I just wanted to be clear. In the video, he (you?) says that "modern BMW's have circuitry where they detect any drain that's on the battery while the car's turned off."

Hard-wiring the camera to the battery will still place a drain on the battery while the car's turned off. That's why I asked about the explanation. It appears that you're saying that the car won't throw any faults if you draw power from the battery while the car's turned off. I believe you; it just contradicts what the video says.


----------



## Wangpoon (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello. 

It seems that the BMW 3 series or X3 has a different setup. The BMW 328 GT has a fuse box under the hood and the other one at the trunk. I think the video applied when I do the hard wire under the hood. But if I run it to the back. It doesn't seem like I have the positive to connect to and even ground. Any suggestions?


----------

